# Rest in peace :(



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I lost my little gerbil Rolo today. She passed in her sleep. 

I think she's had kidney problems as she lost a lot of weight and her poos were so small, and she was licking the glass even when she was drinking fine. I didn't post about it on here as it happened so quickly, and I got help on the gerbil forum. 

She went to the vet on Friday which was the day after I noticed strange behaviour, and they didn't notice anything too strange but gave me some things to look out for. Everything happened in the space of 5 days. I really didn't expect this so soon since she was running around last night, but she was much more cuddly than normal.

Now it's just my cat left, it feels so weird already only having one pet! Goodbye Rolo


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss. You did all that you could. RIP and run free little one


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you. It has been hard, I love my little pets so much!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss of Rolo. xx


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. Run Free. Rolo


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Michael Frick (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you Michael.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you x


----------



## Dreamiesburglar (Jan 23, 2021)

Sorry for your loss!
She's resting in peace and not suffering anymore now. It's a small comfort to know that she's free of any physical pain now. 
Cry as much as you need to and want to and you will feel better. 
I find focusing on the fact our pet has finally stopped suffering to help a lot with getting over the pain that comes with their loss. Take care x


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you so much, that's really helpful  x


----------

